
How a Blog Might Have Stopped Madoff - peter123
http://exchanges.nyse.com/archives/2009/02/madoffblog.php
======
Tangurena
The SEC wasn't interested in investigating documented allegations. I don't see
how a blog could have made anything different except to get Markopolos
attacked by syncophants of Madoff. And further, based on the sort of people
who were in the previous administration, I suspect that Markopolos would be
the one behind bars if he had published his allegations in a blog.

------
indiejade
Communication doesn't always have to be vocally spoken. Good link.

